# Got Air??



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Well my daughter and I were coming back from a great weekend of camping and traveling along one of those long stretches of TEXAS highways where the nearest help is like two states away ..LOL..

We crested a hill and saw in the distance an SOB pulled over to the side of the road...

As we neared it a lady was holding up a large cardboard sign that simply said "GOT AIR??" written in what looked like charcoal.

Now normally if its just my kids and I traveling I don't like to stop because you're just never sure of what or who those folks are -- but a little voice inside my head told me I should stop and help -- (plus the Taurus PT140 poking me in my back sort of made things equal) .. plus this being Texas its sort of a golden rule that you should stop and help when you can...

anyway ...

It turned out that he had a simple flat and when he went to put the spare on -- it was flat also --

His trailer was a 2005 and he had never checked the Air pressure once in his spare...

Well - I guess he did check it once -- today -- when he realized that it was flat --









Anyway -- I always go camping with a little 2 gallon air compressor (so I can air up the floaties, and help start the BBQ!!!)

But got his the spare pumped up fine ... went home and checked mine and it was at 38psi !!! Now they are all up to 50 again ...

But just a friendly reminder that when you check your tires -- check your spare also...


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Excellent advice!

Thanks Ghosty!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

checking the spare is on my list of things to do when I dewinterize the Outback.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks Ghosty!!








I'll add it to my list!! only 40 or so days left til we strike out for PA!!








Ember


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I saw a nice little portable 12volt air compressor at Costco last week. I was going to get it next week to keep in the trailer. I guess your experience is another good reason to have one onboard.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks, Ghosty!

We got a little portable, air compressor that has a little generator but can also plug into the truck and carry it with us in the truck. We've started the truck a couple times with it and filled tires on the road, at campgrounds....even filled a few tires on other campers a few times. WON'T LEAVE HOME WITHOUT IT!!!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Thanks for the reminder!

...and you get your Outbacker "wings" for the year!
Sometimes you never know about stopping to help someone, 
but ... you've done good!

MaeJae


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice Reminder Ghosty
I check mine every couple of trips
And never leave home without some kind of pump

Don


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I have a 150 psi DC compressor that I am working on installing in the camper. It will be hard wired to the battery in the front compartment and it will have 50' of air hose so I will be able to reach any tire on the truck or camper. I will post pictures when I get it done.

Gary


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Good advice and glad you were able to help them, you are a good man.


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

We carry a remote jump starter with air pump on it at all times. You never know when you will need air or a jump. I purchased it at Sams Club and it was some of the best money I have invested for quite a while. It will air up all inflatables and tires on the truck and camper and does not have to have power from 12v to run.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

If you're on the road, how do you reach the trailer tires with one of those small compressors? usually the wires and hose are short...
Bob


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Eagleeyes said:


> If you're on the road, how do you reach the trailer tires with one of those small compressors? usually the wires and hose are short...
> Bob


Eagleeyes

I made an extension that will plug into my power port inside my tv.

I had also been thinking of a power port inside one of the storage compartments.

Brian


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Fire44 said:


> I have a 150 psi DC compressor that I am working on installing in the camper. It will be hard wired to the battery in the front compartment and it will have 50' of air hose so I will be able to reach any tire on the truck or camper. I will post pictures when I get it done.
> 
> Gary


Great idea! I'm looking forward to seeing that!


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

We have a "power station" that has air, will recharge the battery in the car and has an invertor for charging cell phones and other little stuff. The nice thing is that is runs on a rechargable battery or the vehicle. We have not stopped and saved someone along the road, but have aired up riders out on the trails and in the dunes - we also use it for our truck tires after we air down for a dune run.

This little gadget has paid for itself several times over!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Eagleeyes said:


> If you're on the road, how do you reach the trailer tires with one of those small compressors? usually the wires and hose are short...
> Bob


Bob, we got the one we did specifically because it has a little generator in it and DOES NOT need to be plugged into the truck to work (it can run off the truck battery - but doesn't need to!). With our old one, which DID have to be plugged in, there were too many places where we just couldn't get the truck close enough to the trailer tires to be of any use. After 2 of those experiences, we bought this one and haven't looked back! A BIG added benefit is that it also has jumpers on it, so works as a remote starter too - no 2nd vehicle needed to jump start! VERY useful in some of the remote places we go







)


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> If you're on the road, how do you reach the trailer tires with one of those small compressors? usually the wires and hose are short...
> Bob


Bob, we got the one we did specifically because it has a little generator in it and DOES NOT need to be plugged into the truck to work (it can run off the truck battery - but doesn't need to!). With our old one, which DID have to be plugged in, there were too many places where we just couldn't get the truck close enough to the trailer tires to be of any use. After 2 of those experiences, we bought this one and haven't looked back! A BIG added benefit is that it also has jumpers on it, so works as a remote starter too - no 2nd vehicle needed to jump start! VERY useful in some of the remote places we go







)
[/quote]

Sounds good...so what brand/make is it?
Bob


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

When I air up my trailer and TV tires, I also check the pressure on all three spares - both trailer tire spares AND the TV spare. Call me a pessimist, if you will, but I call it peace of mind.

Last summer, on the way to Disney World, some stupid #$%&*! in GA cut the corner short pulling in while I was pulling out of a gas station and my right trailer tires scuffed the sharp edged curb. At our next rest stop, I noticed a nice cut in the sidewall of the front, right trailer tire. It wasn't leaking or bulging, so I just kept a nervous eye on it for the last 200 miles into Disney World. It lasted all the way there, but I changed it in our campsite the night before we left. (I figured it would be easier and less stressful to change it there than alongside an interstate highway!)

But my point is - I had 1800 miles to get home and I still had another trailer tire spare, just in case. It's not like you can pull into any tire store and easily or quickly buy a replacement tire, so having a spare for my spare is a good feeling.

And a lot of people never crawl under the back of their TV to check the spare tire pressure. I do so several times each year. The TV spare is equally useless if it is flat!

Mike


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Ghosty said:


> I always go camping with a little 2 gallon air compressor (so I can air up the floaties, and help start the BBQ!!!)


Help start the BBQ? Please, enlighten me!!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

H2oSprayer said:


> I always go camping with a little 2 gallon air compressor (so I can air up the floaties, and help start the BBQ!!!)


Help start the BBQ? Please, enlighten me!!
[/quote]

Light the charcoal -- then hit it with an AIR GUN attached to the compressor -- after about 10 secnds your BBQ is roaring...


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Ghosty said:


> I always go camping with a little 2 gallon air compressor (so I can air up the floaties, and help start the BBQ!!!)


Help start the BBQ? Please, enlighten me!!
[/quote]

Light the charcoal -- then hit it with an AIR GUN attached to the compressor -- after about 10 seconds your BBQ is roaring...
[/quote]

And to think I have been waiting 10 minutes and consuming a couple of cold beers while waiting....


----------

